# Tow Vehicle Brake Pads And Rotors?



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm looking to replace them on my truck, the rear are drum brakes. I would like to go the after-market route with something more aggressive than OEM due to the additional weight of my truck from all my various mods and of course for towing the Outback. The Tundra is no longer my daily driver so I would rather have stopping power over longevity. I've been contemplating replacement pads and rotors from www.ebcbrakes.com.

I'm looking for feedback regarding EBC or recommendations for other brands, preferably from your own experience.

Thanks!


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

I just put on front rotors and pads on my 03 Tundra. I went with Napa ultra premium rotors and ceramic ultra premium pads. It looks like they are giving a $25-$50 rebate for brake parts. I have had them on for about 500 miles and they stop very smooth. The factory rotors where starting to warp abit with just turning 60,000 miles.
item# UP86931 for the rotors
item# UP7877X for the pads

Will


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks WillTy3, I appreciate the response. Here's what I'm looking at from the EBCbrakes web page, these are their "Yellow Stuff" pads.










Ultra high friction brake pads for US built trucks and 4x4 vehicles. They do have them for my Tundra too. Just curious if anyone else has tried these pads.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have those on my wifes car and her previous car. They work great. I 
think hers are the green ones though. They do produce less duct and reduce
stopping distance. We also got the slotted and drilled rotors. Its an excellent 
combination. Shes hard on brakes so thats why I get them. Funny, she says 
I'm hard on brakes but my 95 s-10 has original rotors at 190,000 miles and its o
on its 2nd set of pads....hmmm. I would put them on my tow vehicle when the 
time comes. Its worth the money.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks Battalionchief3. With your help, I've pretty much convinced myself to give these a try. I'm going to get the Yellow Stuff version for maximum stopping power. I have drilled and slotted rotors on my truck now that have less than 20,000 miles on them. Any thoughts on whether I should replace them too so that I have a "matched" set of pads and rotors?


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Well I finally purchased the new pads and rotors. My buddy helped me replace the old with the new last weekend. Now I need to go through the bed in process. For the first 200 miles of 'urban' driving they say to brake nice and easy. After the first 200 miles, find a nice safe stretch of road and go up to 60 mph, then brake firmly down to 20 mph. Repeat 5 times. They should be fully bedded in around the 500 mile mark. Since I don't daily drive my Tundra anymore it will take me a little while to get there. So I think I will start driving it to work for a week or two and get 200 miles of 'urban' driving so I can at least do the five 60 mph - 20 mph braking passes. Once I get that under my belt I'll report back with my initial impressions.

*New EBC Ultimax rotor and Yellow Stuff pads:*









*All buttoned up:*


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Well I finally hit the 200 mile mark and did the bed-in process. I've driven her another 200 or so miles since then and the butt-o-meter tells me she stops better. The wife-o-meter tells me the same thing.







There is more brake dust on the front rims, but that was totally expected. Unfortuantely I don't have 60mph-0 stopping distances from before and after, but I am happy with the upgrade.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sounds good. Ability to stop is always a good thing!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Nathan said:


> Sounds good. Ability to stop is always a good thing!


Absolutely! Just need a set for the Outback. Disk brake conversion anyone?


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for the update Herbicidal!,

Just ordered EBC rotors and yellow stuff pads for our 05 Sequoia. (yes, we found the yellow stuff from a different website for the Sequoia)
They should be here soon and then we will install them. Looking forward to having them installed. 
chabbie1


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Chabbie1 said:


> Thanks for the update Herbicidal!,
> 
> Just ordered EBC rotors and yellow stuff pads for our 05 Sequoia. (yes, we found the yellow stuff from a different website for the Sequoia)
> They should be here soon and then we will install them. Looking forward to having them installed.
> chabbie1


You're welcome! Glad you found a set. Make sure you follow the 'bed-in' procedure outlined in the install guide to get maximum performance. Please report back on your experience too!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Well, just got the EBC brakes in the mail as they were on back order. We should have them installed some time this week. We will update later.


----------

